# are hermits mandatory for a cuc?



## Big Dogs Little Pigs (Nov 10, 2012)

i'll be looking at a cuc for my 29g soon. i tried putting a small xenia frag in my 14g and the hermits decimated it, caught 'em red handed.

i'm planning on my 29g being a reef and i don't want anything that's gonna make a meal out of the frags i will eventually be getting.

can i do a cuc w/o hermits?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Of course you can. I don't have any in my tank. Just a bunch of different snails.


----------



## Big Dogs Little Pigs (Nov 10, 2012)

aaaand, brian gives the correct answer again!! thanks!


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)




----------



## MetalArm3 (Jun 22, 2011)

Yep, but something tells me your xenia was in ill health and they were doing there job. Same thing happened to me from stress of shipping. I have 2 types of pulsing xenias now and the same hermits that at my other ones leave them alone.

MetalArm3
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Thats the problems with hermits, you just never know. But you do know that snails aren't going to mow them down.


----------



## bigehugedome (Aug 2, 2010)

But thy are soooo fun to watch!!! Little jerks
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Big Dogs Little Pigs (Nov 10, 2012)

bigehugedome said:


> But thy are soooo fun to watch!!! Little jerks
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


LOL! yeah, they are. two of my six have gone on to bigger and better shells and they look SO clumsy because they are bumping into things and each other. 

the xenia was seemingly healthy, pulsing away and happy as a clam. it had only been in my tank for a few days. it was fine that morning, when i got home from work it was gone. poof! little jerks, indeed!!


----------

